# Help me identify this really old traynor amp...



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Help me identify this really old traynor vintage amp...
Its covered in elephant colored grey tolex and has a weird carrying handle on the side, and the knobs are on the bottom of the head, as opposed to most traynor heads I have seen. The control knobs themselves are really big, like 3 times the size of a fender strat knob...and they look just like huge fender strat type knobs...really weird...and they amp is definately a traynor as the logo is right on the front...ill get pics tomorrow if I can but yeah heres a quickie picture description. It sure sounds good with a good overdrive pedal but yeah I wanna know what it is. Searched the traynor website for their vintage stuff...found nothing. I might have an antique here!











the matching cab is a 2x12 but has a weird sort of base on the bottom...that kinda makes the cab sit higher.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds to me like the 1980s Solid State heads with a built in speaker (turns your head into a combo!).

If you like it cool, but its not old in Traynor terms and isn't what most people are looking for. But again, if it sounds good it is good.

TG


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

whoa yeah thanks! Ill check that out. It does sound pretty good though...especially if you tweak it a bit. Quite convincing. thanks again!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Does it have glass? You might find info on velvetblack, ser# might help. It might be that someone built a new box for it.

Or maybe it's a Chinese knockoff!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a TS-200. A 200 watt transistor amp. I used one when I was playing full time around 1979-80 with a 4-12 cabinet. They originally came with a weird 9x8 cab that I didn't like. I used it with no effects, and used to get compliments on the tone from people that didn't know it wasn't a tube amp.lofu


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

whoa thanks keefsdad. Its a pretty loud amp too and yeah the tone is great.


----------

